# برنامج Lg الجديد بيرسم المعماري ويحسب الاحمال.....حاجه جميلة



## ابن العميد (17 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
لطالما تعلمت من هذا المنتدي واحب ان اشكر المهندسين القائمين عليه (م.محمد عبدالفتاح و م.السيد صابر وباقي الاخوه) 
وقد ارفقت اليكم برنامج تريال لل LG الجديد يقوم بعمل رسم للغرف وتحديد اتجاه الشمال ثم يقوم هو بحساب الاحمال تلقائيا 
متنسوش ضع مكان السريال كلمة latsload 
وان شاء الله لما اجيب النسخة الاصلية هضيفهالكم:15:

أخوكم/م.أسامة عمر:56:
اللينك اهوه
http://rapidshare.com/files/123057121/12-june05_latsload.rar.html?killcode=7668411948777293947
http://rapidshare.com/files/123057121/12-june05_latsload.rar.html


----------



## زكوان فرعة (17 يونيو 2008)

اخي الكريم ارجو وضع البرنامج في موقع غي الربد شير
لان الربد شير موقع سيء جداً


----------



## ممدوح عمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

The uploader has removed this file from the server.


----------



## osama2005 (17 يونيو 2008)

حاضرين للغاليين ان شاء الله اضعه في موقع تاني


----------



## ابن العميد (18 يونيو 2008)

اخواني الاعزاء
الرابط الجديد
http://www.mediafire.com/?nen34v3acy6
ونسألكم الدعاء


----------



## mjoda (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزيك الخير
وإذا حصلت على النسخة الكاملة نتمنى أن ترسلها
وشكرا


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييين على مجهودك الثمين مع تقديري لعملك


----------



## ابن العميد (19 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين علي المرور يا أخواني(ياسر -بدران-ممدوح-جودة-وباقي الشباب)
انا حاليا بتفاوض علي البرنامج مقابل السلام :56: وان شاء الله هجيبه
ومحتاج دعواتكم


----------



## ihsan (20 يونيو 2008)

مشكورييييييييييييين على مجهودك الثمين مع تقديري لعملك وتمنياتي بالمزيد من المشاركات


----------



## على العريف (20 يونيو 2008)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس المكيف (21 يونيو 2008)

thank very much but the word u gave instead of serial no its not working so could u please send to us any serial number 
with best regards


----------



## ابوشامة (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا ياأخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوشامة (21 يونيو 2008)

بعد التحميل والتجربة واضح انه برنامج رائع


----------



## ابن العميد (21 يونيو 2008)

السريال مظبوط بس خلي كل الحروف small


----------



## عاشق العروبة (21 يونيو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذا الجهد


----------



## sas_kik (22 يونيو 2008)

للاسف لم اتمكن من تحميل البرنامج

شكرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابن العميد (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكورين علي المرور 
الاخ ساس ياريت تقولي المشكلة في التحميل ولا التشغيل علشان لو تحميل اضعه علي رابط تاني
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## مجدى شاكر (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووور يامهندسنا يابن العميد
جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ابن العميد (26 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي مروركم الكريم


----------



## swairjo (28 يونيو 2008)

Thanks To All


----------



## عبدالله رمضان (28 يونيو 2008)

اسئل الله ان يبارك لكم وان يذيدكم من العلم
ولكن الملف المضغوط لا يفتح


----------



## mfsmadi (29 يونيو 2008)

*البرنامج لايعمل*

للاسف بعد التنزيل ووضع السيريال,,ظهرت رساله عند التشغيل بأن البرنامج مؤقت لمدة 50 يوما ..الا انه لم يعمل بعد ذلك؟؟؟


----------



## ابن العميد (30 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اسف علي التأخير 
الرابط الجديد ده: http://www.mediafire.com/?xj9dngyemvd
شغال ان شاء الله
الرقم التسلسلي:latsload كله حروف small


----------



## هافاك تو (30 يونيو 2008)

جاري التحميل للتجربة والف شكر


----------



## mfsmadi (30 يونيو 2008)

ابن العميد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اسف علي التأخير
> الرابط الجديد ده: http://www.mediafire.com/?xj9dngyemvd
> شغال ان شاء الله
> الرقم التسلسلي:latsload كله حروف Small


 نعم اخي العزيز هذا الرابط والرقم الذي.. استخدمتهم ولكن كما ذكرت سابقا ؟ لا يعمل..


----------



## ابن العميد (2 يوليو 2008)

طيب يعني البرنامج ما بيحملش من الاول ولا بعد ما بيتحمل وبيشتغل ويجي في نص التنزيل ويقف يطلب شي او حاجه؟؟ 
لاني شغلته معايا اشتغل فياريت توضح لي علشان اعرف فين المشكلة
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## أحمد سالمان (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن العميد (4 يوليو 2008)

شكرا للمرور وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ادهم السيوف (5 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم


----------



## ادهم السيوف (5 يوليو 2008)

اخي العزيز الرقم التسلسلي كله حروف Larg
شاكرا" لكم جدا" على المعلومات القيمه


----------



## ابن العميد (6 يوليو 2008)

سبحان الله ههههههههه (جل من لا يسهو) بس انا فاكر انه سمول يكونش كبر مع الايام


----------



## مظلوم (6 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا ممكن نسخة الاصلي


----------



## ابن العميد (10 يوليو 2008)

ان شاء الله قريب


----------



## نور محمد علي (16 يونيو 2009)

البرنامج غير موجود ارجو رفعه مرة اخرى على ifile.it او على 4shared ارجو الانتباه 4 وليس من دون 4 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد دامرلي (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على برنامج رائع بس وضعت سريال small ولا يزال يعطيني ايام محددة


----------



## ابو اسامة63 (16 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للاخ اسامة 
تم تنزيل البرنامج وبقيت التجربة


----------



## المتكامل (16 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على هذا البرنامج وهو شغال عال العال


----------



## نور محمد علي (20 يونيو 2009)

اخي الكريم ارجو منك رفع البرنامج مرة اخرى على الفور شيرد


----------



## 000403 (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ رائع جدا جدا جدا جدا ــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــ يعطيك العافية والمزيد من الابداع--- ــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤ ©§¤°ح لو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§ ¤°حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤ °حلو ووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو° ¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــ ــــــــ ¤©§¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــ¤© §¤°حلوووو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلووو و°¤§ ©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ـــــــــــــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©
©§¤°يسلموو°¤§©¤ــ¤©§¤°حلوو°¤§©​


----------



## برنس العرب (31 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين مجهود مميز 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## husam anbar (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور


----------



## yaseenk (29 نوفمبر 2009)

ارجو تزويدي بطريقة حساب ال cfm عمليا وطريقة اختيار سرعة الهواء


----------



## ابوالبدر (14 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## lharcha (3 أبريل 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيراً أخي الكريم*​


----------



## بان94 (30 أبريل 2010)

جميع الروابط لاتعمل ونحن بحاجة ماسة لمساعدتكم لبرامج حسابالاحمال و الvrv


----------



## يوسف النمر (10 يوليو 2010)

:87:
اولا السلام عليكم جميعا اخوانى واساتذتى الكرام 
اذا قمت بفتح ضاغط ترددى محكم الغلق واجريت له بعض الاصلاحات كتغيير المكبس مثلا فما مدى توقع نجاح هذه الصيانه وهل سيستمر الضاغط فى العمل بكفاءة مع العلم انى لدى خبرة كبيرة فى اصلاح هذا النوع من الضواغط فبما تنصحوننى 
ولكم جزيل الشكر ووافر التقدير​


----------



## يوسف النمر (10 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## يوسف النمر (10 يوليو 2010)

ارجو الرد السريع من اساتذتى واخوانى الكرام على سؤالى بالنسبه لتغيير مكبس للضاغط المحكم القفل


----------



## يوسف النمر (10 يوليو 2010)

سؤال وارجو الرد من اخوانى الاعزاء 
كيف يمكنى قياس القطر الداخلى للماسورة الشعرية:86:​


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (11 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## ايمن الناقة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ووفقتم للرشد


----------



## moataz_99 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

الف الف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير على المجهود الطيب


----------



## اسامة اشرى (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ويارب تمدنا بالنسخه الاصليه للبرنامج


----------



## حسام محمد (14 سبتمبر 2010)

الف شكر الك يا معلم 
كلك زوء 
والله يوفقك 
اخوك حسام


----------



## احمد الجميل (14 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا اخى


----------



## mohamed ibrahempp (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا باشكركم جدا ولاكن ساعدونى اريد شرح لبرنامج lgبالعربى ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mohamed ibrahempp (12 أكتوبر 2010)

انا اعمل فى التكييف الاسبلت والشباك والان دخلت فى المركزى والشلرولا اعرف من اين الحصول على اماكن التى تعاوننى فى تنفيز العمليات


----------



## اسامه13 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على البرنامج وعلى هذا المجهود الرائع وشكراً على رفعك للموضوع على رابط آخر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## اسامه13 (12 أكتوبر 2010)

شكراً على البرنامج وعلى هذا المجهود الرائع وشكراً على رفعك للموضوع على رابط آخر غير الرابيد شير


----------



## Al heety (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور أخي على هذا البرنامج الرائع ....وعندي طلب ..الا وهو ان كان باستطاعتكم تزويدنا بمعلومات حول كيفية تصميم هذه المنظومة واعداد المخططات لها لبناية تتكون من اربع طوابق او اكثر ...وجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## elomda_5 (13 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## مستريورك (13 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## Atatri (14 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس الدرناوي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

كل عام والامه الاسلاميه بخير يارب


----------



## م. يامن خضور (16 ديسمبر 2010)

تم التحميل و جاري التجربة

مشكور أخ أسامة

ناطرين الفل بإذن الله 

الله يوفقك


----------



## كرم الحمداني (12 يناير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## كمال تلاوي (22 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه البرامج الرائعة


----------



## كمال تلاوي (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## abo shadi (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكور جزك الله كل خير


----------



## مصطفى العباسي (2 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووورين


----------



## كرم الحمداني (2 فبراير 2011)

عاشت الايادي ياورد


----------



## mechanic power (2 فبراير 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق
بس مش عارف احمل
شكرا"


----------



## محمدكريم (7 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود والمتابعة مع الاعضاء


----------



## eng - mahmoud (7 مارس 2011)

الف شكر يا مشرفنا الكبير ابن العميد


----------



## ابو نادر الكمالي (26 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## fangary22 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وجدت هذا الرابط يعمل 
http://www.4shared.com/get/RkqPHPax/LG_Softwares.html


----------



## م/بناء الغربية (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*شكرا يا غالي بارك الله فيك *​


----------



## elyazidmohamed (18 نوفمبر 2011)

جعلها الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أيهم الشامي (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاكم الله كل خير *​


----------



## المهندس مراد فاضل (23 ديسمبر 2011)

:28:


----------



## firasqurany (14 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم 
بس اذا ممكن تجديد الرابط


----------



## hayderjasim (10 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك...... بارك الله فيك ..... بارك الله فيك


----------



## يس احمد يس (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جمييييييل جزاكم الله كل حير


----------



## mahmood mrbd (10 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (10 سبتمبر 2013)

*​مشكور يا الغالى والكبير كبير*


----------



## السهم الجرىء (11 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله كل الخير​


----------



## mohammed nsr (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر اخي جعل الله جهدك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## mohammed nsr (25 سبتمبر 2013)

الف شكر اخي جعل الله جهدك هذا في ميزان حسناتك ومزيد من التقدم ولو امكن ارفاق شرح له ولك الشكر


----------



## al almuhsen moayed (17 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم الحمداني (18 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكورييييييييييييين على مجهودك الثمين​


----------



## engkafa81 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

الف شكر .... جاري التجريب


----------



## engkafa81 (19 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع رائع بس الروابط لا تعمل !!!!!! هل من مساعدة يا أهل النخوة


----------



## ابوبكر بن حسين (29 سبتمبر 2017)

بارك الله فيك


----------

